# Spalding members



## rosecott (Jun 30, 2017)

RichRaph - new to the forum so I'm giving him a helping hand till he finds his way around - is hoping to find a kind Spalding member who will invite him for a game at Spalding as he would like to get to know the course as he is playing an Open there soon.

I think CaptainRon is still a member there, so if he or any other member can PM me if they can offer him a game in the near future.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2017)

Cameron has just rejoined.

He is always looking for people to play with him so they can marvel at how far he hits it offline


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cameron has just rejoined.

He is always looking for people to play with him so they can marvel at how far he hits it offline 

Click to expand...

and help him look for his balls..:smirk:


----------



## RichRaph (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Rosecott for helping hand. I am playing in comp at Spalding on 16 July and hoped to fit in a practice session before hand. Other commitments mean I can only play coming Wednesday or Saturday. "Always welcome help looking for my ball"&#129299;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2017)

RichRaph said:



			Thanks Rosecott for helping hand. I am playing in comp at Spalding on 16 July and hoped to fit in a practice session before hand. Other commitments mean I can only play coming Wednesday or Saturday. "Always welcome help looking for my ball"&#129299;
		
Click to expand...

Drop me a pm. Happy to take you round.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			and help him look for his balls..:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I do recall send one of your monogrammed vice balls to the bottom of the lake at Gainsborough.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Drop me a pm. Happy to take you round.
		
Click to expand...

Well, RichRaph and I were entertained - good word - by Captainron at Spalding this afternoon (Cameron never changes, you get what's on the tin). Beautiful afternoon on a beautiful course but a bit too hot for me and the silly amount of golf I've played recently. Cam was extremely helpful to Raph, showing him where to go and where not to go (he even demonstrated the latter a couple of times). He even got one of the greenkeepers (another colonial I think) to tell us where the pins were likely to be a week on Sunday when Raph plays it in earnest. Look out Sunningdale and New Zealand, Cam says he's hitting the ball further than ever - and it's true. He knows there are plenty of disbelievers on the forum but he knows that I know. Two good examples today:

198 yard par 3 - 9-iron to pin high on the green.
Last hole - 316 yards with driver to 41 yards of the green, dead centre. This, of course, was followed by a thinned chip which nearly ended up OOB on the club veranda which was populated by a large number of Lady members.

Raph learnt a lot today which I hope will help him on the Bridgestone Chase a Dream qualifier a week on Sunday.

Thanks again Cameron for your hospitality.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh, and I think the forum should know, he changed the playing characteristics of a club during the round - cheating sod.


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2017)

I enjoyed Spaulding GC, nice course with outstanding grub


----------



## RichRaph (Jul 5, 2017)

In the sunshine &#9728;&#65039; I had a great afternoon with CaptainRon and Rosecott at Spalding GC. The course is in great shape and with the help from Cameron, I not feel ready for the real thing. Thanks guys&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2017)

RichRaph said:



			In the sunshine &#9728;&#65039; I had a great afternoon with CaptainRon and Rosecott at Spalding GC. The course is in great shape and with the help from Cameron, I not feel ready for the real thing. Thanks guys&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Did you learn any new Anglo Saxon expressions from dear Cameron?&#128558;


----------



## rosecott (Jul 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Did you learn any new Anglo Saxon expressions from dear Cameron?&#63022;
		
Click to expand...

He was on his best behaviour.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2017)

Shame I missed this, glad you had a good day


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2017)

rosecott said:



			He was on his best behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2017)

Val said:



			I enjoyed Spaulding GC, nice course with outstanding grub
		
Click to expand...

I think I played it with you the first time we met. 

Lowest index for a par 3 I've ever come across, I got 2 shots on it at that time &#128540;

As you rightly say, the food was excellent. 

Have to have a little meet there in the future &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2017)

Fish I am more than happy to organise a forum meeting there. I will look for some dates and let you guys know.

Anybody who wants a game separately just give me a PM and if I'm free I'll take you round no worries


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Oh dear &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I am shocked myself Chris. I was on the verge a few times but somehow managed to keep it under wraps. I must try harder.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Oh, and I think the forum should know, he changed the playing characteristics of a club during the round - cheating sod.
		
Click to expand...

The driver was going a little low Jim. After that adjustment, it worked really really well.


----------



## RichRaph (Jul 6, 2017)

According to Rosecott Cameron must have mellowed. He hit a gap wedge 147 yards, I had to pull my 6 iron for the same distance. He does stand 6' plus.
"It was a very good learning experience"


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 6, 2017)

rosecott said:



			He was on his best behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, he wasn't on his best behaviour at Wallasey Sunday morning but at Delamere he had to behave as we were playing with a member :whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha, he wasn't on his best behaviour at Wallasey Sunday morning but at Delamere he had to behave as we were playing with a member :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I behaved really well at Wallasey too mate. I am mellowing in my old age. Turning 40 has been a watershed for me


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think I played it with you the first time we met. 

Lowest index for a par 3 I've ever come across, I got 2 shots on it at that time &#128540;

As you rightly say, the food was excellent. 

Have to have a little meet there in the future &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

We met once previous at West Lancs but it was the first time we played together.

As for low index Par 3's, SI 1 at Brampton Park is a Par 3, tough as old boots.


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha, he wasn't on his best behaviour at Wallasey Sunday morning but at Delamere he had to behave as we were playing with a member :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How did you enjoy Wallasey?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 6, 2017)

Val said:



			How did you enjoy Wallasey?
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it, how its not in the GM top 100 is a mystery  Will go back and revisit.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Really enjoyed it, how its not in the GM top 100 is a mystery  Will go back and revisit.
		
Click to expand...

better than Royal Liverpool was our thoughts


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Really enjoyed it, how its not in the GM top 100 is a mystery  Will go back and revisit.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would, it's a cracking course. I feel very lucky every time I peg it up there.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			better than Royal Liverpool was our thoughts
		
Click to expand...

I've always said that, I was very disappointed and underwhelmed by Hoylake. 

Got to be careful what you say about it though, Mike might be peeping through the curtains &#128540;


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 6, 2017)

RichRaph said:



			According to Rosecott Cameron must have mellowed. He hit a gap wedge 147 yards, I had to pull my 6 iron for the same distance. He does stand 6' plus.
"It was a very good learning experience"
		
Click to expand...

i played with the nutter when he drove a 300+ yard par 4 with a 3 wood then 4 putted&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;hope your well cam.


----------

